# The Life I Once Knew | By Dr. Noah Kersey



## Chris H.

*by Noah H. Kersey, Ph.D.

*Children were never meant 
to stay little
Their growing up is inevitable

And when they leave home
The part of you that knew
This would happen does rejoice

But, still the place you live in
Is that much more drab
And empty that they are gone.

I guess I just miss my kids.

​


----------

